# La Paz this tme of year



## jbbarker (Dec 30, 2012)

I am considering a move to La Paz. Is this a bad time of year to visit there, due to the heat?
I currently live in Querétaro


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

jbbarker said:


> I am considering a move to La Paz. Is this a bad time of year to visit there, due to the heat?
> I currently live in Querétaro


If you do move there, you will experience heat at some point, so why not now during a visit, and before you commit to moving there, then if you don't like it, then you will know not to move there


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Records from 1976 to 2012 (38years) show a monthly average in La Paz, BCS are 96.1℉ for June and 97.7℉ for July...........


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, exactly. You should really visit at the worst times of year as well as the best. September and October are usually the worst of the hot and muggy months. Normally June is nice weather-wise, sunny, warm, and breezy, but this has been an unusual spring. We've had highs up to 41 or 42º C already (well into the 100s F), and during Hurricane Amanda some oppressive days with no breeze. On the positive side, the sea water is warmer than usual, if you're into water sports.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Records from 1976 to 2012 (38years) show a monthly average in La Paz, BCS are 96.1℉ for June and 97.7℉ for July...........


Yikes!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Quite different places indeed


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Records from 1976 to 2012 (38years) show a monthly average in La Paz, BCS are 96.1℉ for June and 97.7℉ for July...........


Ahhhhhhh:dance:, hot weather:flame:, perfect.:high5: better than :rain: and :smow:


----------



## bajablanca (Jun 8, 2014)

Was just in La Paz for a month and whew! Hot ?? Sooooo hot. The temps were 107 during the day, and that was May. Unbearable. But the beaches are beautiful and they rent you chairs and umbrellas, which is cool. The water is pristine at Balandra, one of their famous beaches. So if you can beach or sit in the A/C during the day, you are fine. The nights and early mornings were quite comfortable, no need for air most nights.


----------

